# High-Tech Scope



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, you think your scope can't be beat? Don't bet the farm on it:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll take two !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Really, wonder how many firearms a person could buy for the price of one of those.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, the sales pitch for the scope looks great. Wonder how expensive it will be. Bet it will cost most than a couple of the guns I have ...combined.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

apparently comes as a complete weapon system.......

http://tracking-point.com/store​​
These things cost more than I paid for my first house in 1972.......

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/01/17000-linux-powered-rifle-brings-auto-aim-to-the-real-world/​


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting stuff


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd love to have one, but I'll bet it's outta my budget...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

okay that is way cool

but no way in heck i would ever drop that kinda money for a weapon system

well unless i win the power ball on saturday

heck then i will get two and auction one off on here for charity

but dont hold your breath on me winning.i havent one so much as a single dollar on the lottery in like 3 years lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a rich mans unit. With a starting price of $17,000, I know I'll never have one. Besides, where is the skill in shooting that unit. Once you mark the target and hold the trigger down, the gun goes off when you line it up again with the laser dot. Not worth &17,000 IMO.


----------

